# Typo3: Neue Startseite wird nicht angezeigt



## Matuta (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe für ein Typo3-Projekt eine neue Startseite gemacht und habe dann auch diese über FTP auf den Server hochgeladen (filadmin/templates). Die neue Seite habe ich genauso wie die alte benannt, wobei ich natürlich die alte gelöscht habe. Alle nötigen Dateien für diese neue Seite liegen an ihrem Platz (CSS-Datei und images), daß ich auch über das Admin-Menü im Typo3 sehen kann.

Wenn ich diese neue HTML-Seite direkt im Admin-Bereich anklicke, bekomme  ich diese auch korrekt angezeigt.
*Aber leider nicht im frontend!*

Nun habe ich gehört, daß man ein Template für diese neue Seite angeben muß, stimmt das?!Geht das denn nicht, wenn ich ohne Template arbeite nur für die Startseite?

Ich habe mal im Admin-Bereich folgendes gemacht:
Template -> die neue Seite angeklickt und dann...






Dann bekomme ich folgendes:



```
config.simulateStaticDocuments = 0
config.baseURL = XXX
config.tx_realurl_enable = 1

# enable XHTML-Support
config.doctype = xhtml_strict
config.xhtml_cleaning = all
config.htmlTag_langKey = de
config.noScaleUp = true

RTE.default.proc.entryHTMLparser_db.xhtml_cleaning = 1

# allow custom table class in frontend
lib.parseFunc_RTE.externalBlocks.table.stdWrap.HTMLparser.tags.table.fixAttrib.class >
# p tags nicht automatisch wrappen in tabellen
lib.parseFunc_RTE.externalBlocks.table.HTMLtableCells.default >
lib.parseFunc_RTE.externalBlocks.table.HTMLtableCells.default.stdWrap.parseFunc =< lib.parseFunc

# Standardsprache UID 0 -> Deutsch
config.sys_language_uid = 0
config.language = de
config.locale_all = de_DE.utf8

# Template content object:
temp.mainTemplate = TEMPLATE
temp.mainTemplate {
  template = FILE
  template.file = fileadmin/templates/mainpage.html
  workOnSubpart = DOCUMENT_BODY
  

} #ends template definition

# Default PAGE object:
page = PAGE
page.typeNum = 0

config.noPageTitle = 2

page.config.metaCharset = utf-8
page.config.additionalHeaders = Content-Type:text/html;charset=utf-8
page.config.index_enable = 1
config.spamProtectEmailAddresses = -3
config.spamProtectEmailAddresses_atSubst=(ursel)

page.headerData.5 = TEXT
#page.headerData.5.field = subtitle // title
page.headerData.5.wrap = <title>XXX</title>
page.meta.author = XXX
page.meta.copyright = XXX
page.meta.Content-Language = de


page.includeCSS {
	file1 = fileadmin/templates/css/mainpage.css
}


#page.10 < temp.mainTemplate
```


Ich weiss aber leider nicht, was ich da umändern müßte, damit die Startseite (ohne Template) funktioniert?!

Kann jemand mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## josDesign (16. Januar 2008)

Wie soll Typo3 wissen, welche Startseite du verwendest.
Hast du den template-Typoscript geschrieben oder war das noch von der gelöschten Seite?

Wenn du einfach nur dein Template im Frontend ausgeben möchtest, ohne jegliche Änderungen, sodass Typo3 nichts daran ändert dann würde ich es mal mit folgendem Code versuchen (habs aber nicht getestet):

```
#Definition neue Seite
page = PAGE
page.10 = file
# .file das 1MB nicht überschreiten
page.10.file = fileadmin/pfadzumtemplate/templatedatei.html
page.config {
    #Headerausgabe von Typo3 unterdrücken
    disableAllHeaderCode = 1
}
```
Dies sollte die Seite 1 zu 1 einbinden.  Nicht vergessen, es muss sich um ein Root-Template handeln.


----------



## Matuta (16. Januar 2008)

Danke vorab für die Antwort, aber leider funktioniert das nicht...

Ich kenne mich leider auch im TypoScript überhaupt nicht aus...


----------



## josDesign (16. Januar 2008)

Ein wenig Wissen in TypoScript und die Anwendung ist in typo3 Vorraussetzung. Schau dir doch mal die typo3 Dokus und Tutorials an auf typo3.org


----------

